

Microsoft is fixing IE11 on mobile because web devs aren't following standards - edroche
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-is-fixing-ie11-on-mobile-because-web-developers-arent-following-standards-7000032216/

======
_cipher_
This is a complete joke considering that the words "ie/microsoft" and
"standards" are completely opposite. heh.

~~~
theandrewbailey
2004 called. They want their Microsoft prejudice back.

